# Importing vehicle from uk



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

I am looking to maybe look at earning extra money by importing a motorhome or pickup truck from uk. I see that even after shipping cost I could still make money. Has anyone had experience doing this ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

No we have not done it, thought about it especially seeing the prices over in NZ.

We brought our Roomster over as it was new and served our purpose as the Newfie fits in
the rear. But if we could do it all again we would have left the car and furniture and brought over
a Motorhome and small Caravan or 2 Caravans, one to keep and one to sell.

You need to have owned the vehicles etc for over 12 months with receipts to have zero gst.

We may be selling the Skoda so will have to pay around $950 as it would be within 2 years of import. Not sure about the Caravans though.

Some UK/European Caravans are starting to appear over here but mainly they are what we would
describe as old vans - single glazing and look like 1980 or earlier models, they may be newer. The
prices they want for them is mind boggling.

Best of luck


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

I brought my vw camper over. You have to sign a declaration you won't sell it for 2 yrs or you will have to pay GST and import duty on it. You have to consider this before working out if it will still be profitable.

That said campers are very expensive here. Old piles of junk seem to go for 10-20k. Mine is worth a lot more here than in the UK as its is a VW (European cars seem to be seen as a status symbol here to some extent!) and I'd make a good profit if I sold it now even taking into account cost of shipping and GST and duty. 

Some shippers let you fill your van up with personal effects too which is how we were able to bring over loads of ikea furniture which also seems worth a fortune here.


----------

